# Quad-Monitor: nVidia; 3D-Beschleunigung

## Ungroundable

Guten Tag die Damen,

bei mir ist im Moment folgender Aufbau in Planung:

Geforce 7950 GT -> 2x DVI -> 2x 19" TFT (C1 + C2)

Geforce 6800 -> 2x DVI -> 1x 24" + 1x 19" TFT (M1 + M2)

Aufstellung:

```

   M1

C1 M2 C2

```

Ist es moeglich dieses Setup mit 3D Beschleunigung zu betreiben, ohne Seperate X-Server starten zu muessen?

Am Ende soll ein Desktop entstehen auf welchem Anwendungen von einen Monitor auf jeden anderen gezogen werden koennen.

Anworten in Form von: "Ja, funktioniert, schau dir Xinerama mit XY an", "Hardwareloesung mit Hilfe von Triple Head 2 Go funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei", oder aehnliches waehren toll. Ein HowTo erwarte ich nicht, falls einer sowas jedoch zufaelligerweise zur Hand hat faende ich diese nicht uninteressant.  :Wink: 

Dank und Grusz

----------

## misterjack

Laut http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=103844&p=637269#p637269 geht 3D nicht.

----------

## Ungroundable

Hallo,

ich habe mir auf der Arbeit ein paar Gedanken gemacht und ein wenig gegoogled.

Es scheint mir so als sollte man mit TwinView 3D-Beschleunigung aktivieren koennen.http://www.knogo.name/misc/NVidiaTwinView.html

Desweiteren gibt es eine Hardware-Loesung um drei Bildschirme ueber einen DVI-Ausgang betreiben zu koenen.

[url]http://www.matrox.com/graphics/de/products/gxm/th2go/[url]

Kombiniert man diese 2 Moeglichkeiten, sollte man mit einer Grafikkarte 4 Monitore ansteuern koennen.

Man steuert also 3 19" Monitore ueber diese Hardware Box an und verbindet diese mit TwinView mit dem 24" Monitor.

Damit sollte 3D-Beschleunigung moeglich sein, oder habe ich etwas uebersehen?[/url]

----------

